# Cz 75 pre model b



## Cobus (Mar 24, 2013)

Will it be safe to carry a round in the barrel, "one-up" in a CZ 75 pre-Model B with hammer down. (Manufactured in 1983) according the date stamped on the frame of the pistol.

Cobus, South Africa.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

I did when I owned one, and never worried about it. Great pistols--I wish I hadn't sold mine to get something I thought I wanted more.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

pre B, means it does not have the firing pin block in it, so it is POSSIBLE that it could discharge if it is dropped on the end of the muzzle with a round in the chamber and the safety on OR off. The likelihood of this happening is extremely rare. 1911s had no firing pin block from introduction until the model 70 came out and it had no real issues with premature detonation, so you will probable not have a problem.

If it bothers you, just carry it with the chamber empty, a la "Israeli carry."

Goog luck and Welcome to the forum! :smt039


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Another option might be a lightweight firing pin. California requires "drop safe" measures. Many 1911s get through with a titanium firing pin and a stiffer firing pin spring. Seems to me, a similar change should work well for the pre-B CZ 75. Pre-B stuff isn't exactly growing on trees (at least in the US), and I have no idea if such a part is available commercially. Are you friends with a good gunsmith/machinist?


----------



## Cobus (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank's to all members who responded to my thread,it is appreciated.
Cobus


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Your Pre-B has a half cock position and a 1911 style safety. It should be safe to carry with a round in the chamber.


----------



## Cobus (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you 45tex for your advice, it is appreciated. Cobus


----------

